# dial codes in guided setup



## drchelsealynn (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey all, I posted over in the Tivo Help center about some issues I've been having getting my TiVo set up. (The post is called "Advanced Network Troubleshooting Needed" - I'd be nice and link you but the forum won't let me do that yet - I'm too new.) Anyway, over there I'm trying to figure out if there's a legit work-around for my problems, over here I'd like to take a different tack.

I've heard it said that you're not supposed to hook up a modem to a digital phone system (which makes sense) and I thought I had one for a while, so I didn't consider the phone as an option. But then I realized that I can plug any old phone into the wall and have it work, so there doesn't seem to be anything fancy going on... maybe it's not digital after all? So being adventurous (or an idoit, the jury's still out) I went ahead and plugged my TiVo in to see if I could get it to work. It dialed the toll-free number fine and got the lists of access numbers, no sweat. Only problem is, none of them are local numbers, they're all local _toll_ numbers, which means I have to dial an extra five digit access code after the phone number to get it to actually connect me. Does this mean it is a dreaded digital system after all, or just an analog system with a brainy operator intercepting calls? (I really have no idea how any of that stuff really works; it's all voodoo to me.)

Is there any way that I can edit the numbers provided or otherwise set up a way to dial the post-phone-number access code? Would this kill my TiVo? (Or my budget? how long are these calls supposed to last, usually?)

I will have the opportunity this weekend to take the machine home to do a GS from a non-stupid land-line, so if you have any post-GS suggestions, that could certainly help me too.


----------

